
Multi-processor support coming for Firefox - vaksel
http://mozillalinks.org/wp/2009/05/multi-processor-support-coming-for-firefox/
======
danielrhodes
So does this mean that Firefox will now consume 100% of my available CPU cores
now, as well as 100% of my memory?

~~~
maukdaddy
Only when running Flash.

------
duskwuff
Should be "multi-process", not "multi-processor".

~~~
wmf
A single (classic) process can use a single processor; multiple processes can
use multiple processors.

~~~
parbo
But we have had processes with multiple threads that enable concurrent
calculation in a single process for quite some time now, haven't we?

~~~
weaksauce
Very true on all modern OS's. Has anyone here looked into the firefox source
to see if they are using threads in a parallel way?

------
indiv
chrome and Chrome? They need to change the name of their UI.

~~~
tutwabee
Maybe Chrome needs to change the name of their browser.

